# ITV's Tonight programme looking at NHS funding of IVF and the postcode lottery



## VicTonight

Dear all,
I'm a journalist working for the Tonight programme, ITV's flagship current affairs and documentary series, which is broadcast on Thursdays at 7.30pm. We are currently doing some research into NHS funding and I'd very much like hear from some of you about your experiences of securing IVF through the NHS - how difficult it was, anyone who was told they didn't meet the Trust's criteria (despite meeting the NICE criteria), anyone with experience of the postcode lottery etc.
If you're happy to have a confidential research chat with me please do email me on [email protected] 
Best wishes
Victoria Thake


----------



## Sheilaweb

Vic, It is soo unfair, that in some circumstances women and couples are not allowed treatment due to particular criteria, but on the other hand, checks aren't made on children from previous relationships etc, so if women/couples don't give a 'full and truthful (to their knowledge) history' they can go through fertility treatment when legitimately, they would not meet nhs criteria.    

I am soo glad however that the lady who went to court won her battle to use her lat husbands sperm.  No woman should be forced to undergo a very emotional and physical form of treatment when she is not ready for us, just to meet a 'deadline'.

Sheila


----------

